# Baby has cold/cough and won't drink his milk



## nicksi27

Hi ladies just after some advice. Charlie has had a bad cold for 2 days now and I don't know what to do because I can't get his milk down him. He coughs and brings up whatever he eats and has also had some diarrhoea. I've taken him to the docs twice and they gave him nasal drops and dioralyte. I'm managing to get him to drink the dioralyte but that's it. He's had probably half his usual amount of food over the past 2 days and only a few oz of milk at most. 

What should I do?


----------



## Saphira

We just went through this too. :( My 10 month old had bronchiolitis and barely drank any milk because she had trouble breathing. I gave her lots of pureed fruit and yogurt to get fluids and dairy in her. She took to that better than milk. Saline drops helped but the effect didn't last long. She was prescribed a stronger nasal drop and it cleared her up longer. Hope your lo is feeling better soon!


----------



## nimbec

Hi weve had this too, ended up with a hospital visit and they gave great advice get a syringe and syringe 5ml of either diarolite (if not keeping milk down) every 5 mins then if tollerating this up it to 10ml every 10mins etc. It keeps them rehydrated and makes them feel a bit better. Don't be afraid to go back to docs/hosp esp if lo is lethargic as could be dehydrated ((hugs))


----------



## 4 boys

:hugs: going through this right now my son is 4 mth has a chest infection completely blocked nose very weezy/chesty not really drinking milk,,
Struggling :cry: I ended up going to get a humidifier last night and I added eucalyptus oil so it's warm air he breathing in, it's helping little bit mainly at night cos it's soooooo cold here..

Good job your little one taking diarolite :thumbup: try little sips of milk my son normally has 5oz / 3hourly but now he's only managing 1-2oz he's so breathless if he gets worse I'm taking him to hospital :cry:
How old is she??

Sorry can't offer more advise :flower:


----------



## Dream.dream

You can try putting his milk in a free flow sippy cup, sometimes it's hard for them to suck from a bottle or breast because they can't breath 

Hope he feels better


----------



## laila 44

4 boys said:


> :hugs: going through this right now my son is 4 mth has a chest infection completely blocked nose very weezy/chesty not really drinking milk,,
> Struggling :cry: I ended up going to get a humidifier last night and I added eucalyptus oil so it's warm air he breathing in, it's helping little bit mainly at night cos it's soooooo cold here..
> 
> Good job your little one taking diarolite :thumbup: try little sips of milk my son normally has 5oz / 3hourly but now he's only managing 1-2oz he's so breathless if he gets worse I'm taking him to hospital :cry:
> How old is she??
> 
> Sorry can't offer more advise :flower:

My dd is 4 months old and was acting exactly like this! Last night we rushed her to children's hospital because she was really struggling to breathe. Good thing we did because she was diagnosed with croup and needed a cortisone shot to reduce swelling in her throat and lungs! They also suctioned her mucus in nose and mouth. So much better already, she's back to drinking her entire bottles. I say take him if he doesn't improve.


----------

